# mkisofs: Joliet tree sort failed.



## ericbsd (Nov 15, 2009)

I try to do an iso but it failed. I have the error in this link. 

http://pastebin.com/fc16adb4

please i need help to This to finish my project. 
I don't understand this error.
If I can do an other line to do this iso .

thank Eric Turgeon


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 15, 2009)

What command line arguments did you use

check this for info how to create ISO files
http://forums.freebsd.org/showthread.php?t=1195


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 15, 2009)

```
mkisofs -joliet-long -l -nobak -V "FreeBSD.Live" -T -J -R -ldots -b boot/cdboot -no-emul-boot -o GhostBSD-live-installer /root/Desktop/GhostBSD/livecd
```


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 15, 2009)

I have the same error with 
	
	



```
mkisofs -o /root/Desktop/GhostBSD/ghostbsd-installer.iso -R -J /root/Desktop/GhostBSD/livecd
```


----------



## graudeejs (Nov 15, 2009)

I've no idea what this error means
Perhaps file path is to long.... mv livecd directory to root, and try then


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 15, 2009)

The error is in this file. 

```
mkisofs: Error: /root/Desktop/GhostBSD/livecd/usr/local/share/doc/libsigc++-2.0/reference/html/classsigc_1_1signal_3_01T__return_00_01T__arg1_00_01T__arg2_00_01T__arg3_00_01T__arg4_00_01nil_00_01nil_00_01nil_01_4.html and 
/root/Desktop/GhostBSD/livecd/usr/local/share/doc/libsigc++-2.0/reference/html/classsigc_1_1signal_3_01T__return_00_01T__arg1_00_01T__arg2_00_01T__arg3_00_01T__arg4_00_01nil_00_01nil_00_01nil_01_4-members.html have the same Joliet name
```

All error is like that in the same path.


----------



## ericbsd (Nov 16, 2009)

OK all work great i just remove the /docs folder.
thanks for trying to helping me.


----------

